# Sticky  How to Upload and Post Photos on APC



## John N.

The Photo Album can be accessed by clicking on *Aquatic Plant Pictures* where you will be redirected to the main Photo Album pages. The following are instructions for uploading your photo(s) and how to post them into your threads and replies.

*UPLOADING YOUR PHOTOS*​







*Uploading Directions*​*1) *Click 'Aquatic Plant Pictures'
*2)* Click 'Upload'
*3)* Fill in all the fields
*4)* Upload to 'User Personal Gallery,' or to a specific category. Selecting 'User Personal Gallery will upload the photo to your personal gallery.


----------



## John N.

*POSTING YOUR PHOTOS*​







*Posting Directions*​*[FONT=&quot]1)* Right click on your Photo[/FONT]
*2) *Click on 'Properties'
*3) *Copy the URL shown for the image
*4)* Paste the URL in the thread using one of these methods: 
* *a)* Use icon that looks like a sun and mountain in the thread reply
* *b)* Paste URL between image tags. For example, pasted link [ /IMG][/COLOR][/SIZE][/FONT][/LEFT]

[LEFT][SIZE=2][FONT=Verdana][COLOR=black]-John N.[/COLOR][/FONT][/SIZE][/LEFT]​


----------



## Dreamscaper

ahh.. very good.. thanks!

Lance


----------



## customdrumfinishes

finally i know how to post a pic!


----------



## QuantumX

How long does it take for the picture to be uploaded?... I just did one but the picture is not showing.


----------



## Cneon

How does one take down photos one has posted? I shoot in .raw and forget to downsize the resolution in .jpg and now I'm over my photo size limit. I'd like to take some of the older ones down so that I can post some newer (smaller sized) photos.

Thanks,
Chad


----------



## gigihforlife

I have one hudoroi in my pond


----------



## Beasts

When I clicked on Upload I was informed that I don't have permission(?) to post pictures. Someone please tell me why.


----------

